# DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob eine Datenschutzerklärung für eine statische Webseite nötig sind, auf der keine Daten verarbeitet werden. Es existieren also keine Kontaktformulare und es wird auch keine IP o.ä. gespeichert. 

Es geht sowohl um Firmenwebseiten, als auch um Vereinswebseiten.


----------



## Research (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Wer keine Daten sammelt braucht das trotzdem.

Schon alleine um die automatischen Abmahnungen abzuwehren.

Abgesehen davon werden immer Daten verarbeitet. Ja, die IP. Zwar nicht gespeichert, aber! du willst ja auf Anfrage Inhalt zurücksenden.
Also findet eine Verarbeitung statt, und selbst das dafür nötige cachen im RAM kann schon als "Speicherung" zählen.

Die Anwälte sind momentan selber alle unsicher und warten auf erste Klagen die das alles klären sollen.


Keiner weis was los ist und was passieren wird.

Tut euch den Scheißß nicht an und setzt einfach eine auf.

Und sicher das ihr keine Drittanbieter Tools nutzt? Selbst die Sachen wie Wordpress liefern da default laufende Sachen aus.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Die Webseiten hab ich selbst für meine Eltern programmiert und es wird nur HTML und PHP verwendet. Auch um eben die Kontrolle drüber zu haben, wie was aussieht und funktioniert.

Ich hab jetzt einfach so einen Onlinegerator verwendet, sollte für den Grundaufbau ausreichen, denke ich mal. Oder?
Einzelne Absätze kann man schließlich immer noch an die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten anpassen.


----------



## Research (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Ja, sollte reichen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob eine Datenschutzerklärung für eine statische Webseite nötig sind, auf der keine Daten verarbeitet werden. Es existieren also keine Kontaktformulare und es wird auch keine IP o.ä. gespeichert.
> 
> Es geht sowohl um Firmenwebseiten, als auch um Vereinswebseiten.



Bist Du da ganz sicher, dass keine IPs gespeichert werden? Wurde das Logfile des Webservers/Mailservers abgeschaltet, bzw. das Logging entsprechend angepasst?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Was der Werbserver selbst macht, ist dann Sache von 1&1. Darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss, da nur ein Webspace gemietet ist. Es wird ja nicht mal SSL unterstützt.


----------



## Research (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Oha, Datennutzung von Dritten.


----------



## fotoman (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was der Werbserver selbst macht, ist dann Sache von 1&1. Darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss, da nur ein Webspace gemietet ist. Es wird ja nicht mal SSL unterstützt.


Ist es eben nicht, zur Not ist es sogar Auftragsdatenverarbeitung für Dich. Es werden personenbezogene Daten erhoben (IP Adressen sind leider personenbezogen, das kann man noch so schwachsinnig finden). Ob Du dann von 1&1 auch eine Zugriffsstatistik erhälst oder gar Zugriff auf diese Logfiles, weiss ich nicht.

Einzig, wenn die Daten ausschließlich von 1&1 erhoben und genutzt werden, könnte das vor Gericht ausreichen, um sich als Mieter des Webspace von der Angabe befreien zu dürfen.

Cookies gibt es hoffentlich auch absolut keinen einzigen.

Sollten die angezeigten Daten auch nur den Anschein erwecken können, dass jemand gegen deren Veröffentlichung Einspruch erheben könnte, musst Du den Besucher nicht nur über seine Einspruchsmöglichkeit aufklären, sondern noch viel mehr unnützes Zeugs angeben. Der deutsche/europäische User ist seit dem 25.05.2018 schlißelich per Gesetz unfähig, sich über seine Rechte zu informieren und muss diese daher auf jeder Seite neu vorgekaut bekommen.

Kein SSL (noch nicht einmal LetsEncrypt ?), dann gibt es hoffentlich auch kein Kontaktformular/Gästebuch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Kopien, einfügen, fertig, nach seiner letzten Abmahnung hat er sich in das Thema eingearbeitet. Lösch, was Du nicht brauchst, wie Kommentarfunktion
Datenschutzerklarung: Cookies, Analytics & Co.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Kein SSL (noch nicht einmal LetsEncrypt ?), dann gibt es hoffentlich auch kein Kontaktformular/Gästebuch.



Der Port 443 scheint deaktiviert zu sein. Die Seite lässt sich per https gar nicht aufrufen. SSL gibt es nur gegen Aufpreis, wird aber eben für statischen Inhalt auch nicht gebraucht. 

Zugriffsstatistiken gibt es wie gesagt nicht, da nur über FTP auf den Server zugegriffen wird. Ich sehe also nur die Sachen, die ich selbst auf den Server hochgeladen hab.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kopien, einfügen, fertig, nach seiner letzten Abmahnung hat er sich in das Thema eingearbeitet. Lösch, was Du nicht brauchst, wie Kommentarfunktion
> Datenschutzerklarung: Cookies, Analytics & Co.



Wobei das total absurd ist, wenn die Datenschutzerklärung länger ist, als die eigentliche Webseite. 

Aktuell sieht es so aus:


Spoiler



*Datenschutzerklärung*

Mit dieser Datenschutzerklärung möchten wir Sie über Art, Umfang und Zweck der Verarbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten auf unserer Webseite aufklären. Personenbezogene Daten sind alle Daten, die einen persönlichen Bezug zu Ihnen aufweisen, z. B. Name, Adresse, E-Mail-Adresse oder Nutzerverhalten.

*Wer bei uns für die Datenverarbeitung verantwortlich ist*

Verantwortlich für die Datenverarbeitung ist: {Kontaktdaten!!!}

*Webhosting*

Wir bedienen uns zum Vorhalten unserer Onlinepräsenz eines Internet-Service-Providers, auf dessen Server die Webseite gespeichert wird (Hosting) und der unsere Seite im Internet verfügbar macht. Hierbei verarbeitet der Internet-Service-Provider in unserem Auftrag Kontaktdaten, Inhaltsdaten, Vertragsdaten, Nutzungsdaten, Bestandsdaten sowie Meta- und Kommunikationsdaten. Rechtsgrundlage: Rechtsgrundlage für die vorbeschriebene Verarbeitung ist unser berechtigtes Interesse an einer effizienten und sicheren Zurverfügungstellung unseres Onlineangebotes, Art. 6 Abs. 1 lit. f DSGVO i. V. m. Art. 28 DSGVO (Auftragsverarbeitungsvertrag).
Sofern Sie unsere Webseite lediglich informatorisch nutzen, werden von unserem Internet-Service-Provider nur diejenigen personenbezogenen Daten erhoben, die der von Ihnen verwendete Browser an dessen Server übermittelt. Das sind folgende Daten:


IP-Adresse
das Datum und die Uhrzeit des Zugriffs auf unsere Internetseite
Zeitzonendifferenz zur Greenwich Mean Time (GMT)
Zugriffsstatus (HTTP-Status)
die übertragene Datenmenge
der Internet-Service-Provider des zugreifenden Systems
der von Ihnen verwendete Browsertyp und dessen Version
das von Ihnen verwendete Betriebssystem
die Internetseite, von welcher Sie gegebenenfalls auf unsere Internetseite gelangt sind
die Seiten bzw. Unterseiten, welche Sie auf unserer Internetseite besuchen.
Die vorgenannten Daten werden als Logfiles auf den Servern unseres Internet-Service-Providers gespeichert. Dies ist erforderlich, um die Webseite auf dem von Ihnen genutzten Endgerät darstellen zu können, sowie die Stabilität und Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. In den vorstehenden Zwecken liegt unser berechtigtes Interesse an der Datenverarbeitung. *Rechtsgrundlage:* Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist Art. 6 Abs. 1 S. 1 lit. f DSGVO. *Dauer:* Die vorstehenden Daten zur Bereitstellung unserer Webseite werden für die Dauer von 7 Tagen gespeichert und dann gelöscht. *Verhinderung:* Da die Verarbeitung der vorstehenden Daten für die Bereitstellung unseres Internetauftritts zwingend erforderlich ist, besteht kein Widerspruchsrecht.

*Cookies*

Unsere Internetseite nutzt Cookies. Bei Cookies handelt es sich um kleine Textdateien, bestehend aus einer Reihe von Zahlen und Buchstaben, die auf dem von Ihnen genutzten Endgerät abgelegt und gespeichert werden. Cookies übertragen weder Viren noch können sie Programme ausführen. Vielmehr dienen sie vorrangig dazu, Informationen zwischen dem von Ihnen genutzten Endgerät und unserer Webseite auszutauschen, um unser Internetangebot für Sie nutzerfreundlicher und effektiver zu machen. Dabei ist zu unterscheiden zwischen temporären (transienten) Cookies uns persistenten Cookies. Zu den transienten Cookies zählen insbesondere die Session-Cookies. Diese speichern eine sogenannte Session-ID, mit welcher sich verschiedene Anfragen Ihres Browsers der gemeinsamen Sitzung zuordnen lassen. Dadurch erkennt unsere Webseite Ihren Rechner wieder, wenn Sie auf unsere Webseite zurückkehren. Die Session-Cookies werden gelöscht, wenn Sie sich ausloggen oder Ihren Browser schließen. Persistente Cookies werden automatisiert nach einer vorgegebenen Dauer gelöscht, die sich je nach Cookie unterscheiden kann. Sie haben die Möglichkeit, diese Cookies in den Sicherheitseinstellungen Ihres Browsers jederzeit zu löschen.
Die Cookies dienen dazu, unsere Website nutzerfreundlicher zu gestalten. Um die Zahl der Beucher pro Tag zu ermitteln ist es erforderlich, dass erkannt werden kann, ob der Browser die Seite innerhalb der letzten 24 Stunden schon einmal aufgerufen hat, um Doppelzählungen bei Seitenwechsel/Refresh zu vermeiden. Dafür wird ein persistenter Cookie angelegt, welcher nach 24 Stunden automatisch verfällt (vom Browser gelöscht wird) und einen statischen Wert erhält, der immer identisch ist und somit keine Wiedererkennung eines einzelnen Browsers erlaubt.
Cookies von Drittanbietern werden auf unserer Seite nicht verwendet.
In den vorstehenden Zwecken liegt unser berechtigtes Interesse an der Datenverarbeitung. Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist Art. 6 Abs. 1 S. 1 lit. f DSGVO.
Da die Cookies auf Ihrem Computer gespeichert werden, haben Sie als Nutzer auch die volle Kontrolle über die Verwendung von Cookies. Sie haben die Möglichkeit, über die Sicherheitseinstellungen Ihres Browsers festzulegen, ob Cookies überhaupt gespeichert werden. Sie können etwa von vornherein keine oder nur auf Nachfrage Cookies akzeptieren oder aber festlegen, dass Cookies nach jedem Schließen Ihres Browsers gelöscht werden. Werden Cookies für unsere Website deaktiviert, können möglicherweise nicht mehr alle Funktionen der Website vollumfänglich genutzt werden.

*Speicherdauer/Löschung*

Wir löschen oder sperren Ihre personenbezogenen Daten, sobald der Zweck der Speicherung erreicht ist oder entfällt. Eine darüberhinausgehende Speicherung erfolgt nur, wenn uns dies durch nationale oder europäische Vorschriften aufgegeben wird. Eine Sperrung oder Löschung der Daten erfolgt in diesem Fall dann, wenn die in den jeweiligen Vorschriften vorgeschriebene Speicherfrist abgelaufen ist, es sei denn wir benötigen Ihre Daten zur Erfüllung eines zwischen uns geschlossenen Vertrages oder wenn dies zur Geltendmachung, Ausübung oder Verteidigung von Rechtsansprüchen erforderlich ist.

*Ihre Rechte als Nutzer unserer Onlinepräsenz nach der DSGVO*

Nach der DSGVO stehen Ihnen die nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechte zu, die Sie jederzeit bei dem in Ziffer 1. dieser Datenschutzerklärung genannten Verantwortlichen geltend machen können:


*Recht auf Auskunft:* Sie können nach Art. 15 DSGVO eine Bestätigung darüber verlangen, ob und welche personenbezogenen Daten wir von Ihnen verarbeiten. Darüber hinaus können Sie von uns unentgeltlich Auskunft über die Verarbeitungszwecke, die Kategorie der personenbezogenen Daten, die Kategorien von Empfängern, gegenüber denen Ihre Daten offengelegt wurden oder werden, die geplante Speicherdauer, das Bestehen eines Rechts auf Berichtigung, Löschung, Einschränkung der Verarbeitung oder Widerspruch, das Bestehen eines Beschwerderechts sowie die Herkunft ihrer Daten, sofern diese nicht bei uns erhoben wurden, verlangen. Ferner steht Ihnen ein Auskunftsrecht darüber zu, ob Ihre personenbezogenen Daten an ein Drittland oder an eine internationale Organisation übermittelt wurden. Sofern dies der Fall ist, steht Ihnen das Recht zu, Auskunft über die geeigneten Garantien im Zusammenhang mit der Übermittlung zu erhalten.
*Recht auf Berichtigung:* Gemäß Art. 16 DSGVO können Sie die Berichtigung unrichtiger oder Vervollständigung unvollständiger der bei uns gespeicherten und Sie betreffenden personenbezogenen Daten verlangen.
*Recht auf Löschung:* Gemäß Art. 17 DSGVO steht Ihnen das Recht zu, die Löschung Ihrer bei uns gespeicherten personenbezogenen Daten zu verlangen, soweit wir deren Verarbeitung nicht zu folgenden Zwecken benötigen:
zur Erfüllung einer rechtlichen Verpflichtung,
zur Geltendmachung, Ausübung oder Verteidigung von Rechtsansprüchen,
zur Ausübung des Rechts auf freie Meinungsäußerung und Information oder
aus Gründen der in Art. 17 Abs. 3 lit c und d DSGVO genannten Fälle des öffentlichen Interesses.

*Recht auf Einschränkung:* Gemäß Art. 18 DSGVO haben Sie das Recht, die Einschränkung der Verarbeitung Ihrer personenbezogenen Daten zu verlangen, wenn
die Richtigkeit der Daten von Ihnen bestritten wird, und zwar für eine Dauer, die es uns ermöglicht, die Richtigkeit der personenbezogenen Daten zu überprüfen,
die Verarbeitung Ihrer Daten unrechtmäßig ist, Sie aber deren Löschung ablehnen und stattdessen die Einschränkung der Nutzung der Daten verlangen,
wir die personenbezogenen Daten für die Zwecke der Verarbeitung nicht länger benötigen, Sie die Daten jedoch zur Geltendmachung, Ausübung oder Verteidigung von Rechtsansprüchen benötigen
Sie gemäß Art. 21 DSGVO Widerspruch gegen die Verarbeitung Ihrer Daten eingelegt haben, es aber noch nicht feststeht, ob die berechtigten Gründe, die uns trotz Ihres Widerspruches zu einer weiteren Verarbeitung berechtigten, Ihre Rechte überwiegen.

*Recht auf Unterrichtung:* Sofern Sie das Recht auf Berichtigung, Löschung oder Einschränkung der Verarbeitung gegenüber uns geltend gemacht haben, sind wir verpflichtet, allen Empfängern, denen gegenüber die Sie betreffenden personenbezogene Daten offengelegt wurden, die von Ihnen verlangte Berichtigung oder Löschung der Daten oder deren Einschränkung der Verarbeitung mitzuteilen, es sei denn, dies erweist sich als unmöglich oder ist mit einem unverhältnismäßigen Aufwand verbunden. Ihnen steht das Recht zu, von uns über diese Empfänger unterrichtet zu werden.
*Recht auf Datenübertragbarkeit:* Gemäß Art. 20 DSGVO können Sie verlangen, dass wir die Sie betreffenden personenbezogenen Daten, die Sie uns bereitgestellt haben, in einem strukturierten, gängigen und maschinenlesebaren Format zu erhalten oder die Übermittlung an einen anderen Verantwortlichen zu verlangen.
*Beschwerderecht*: Nach Art. 77 DSGVO haben Sie das Recht, sich bei einer Aufsichtsbehörde zu beschweren. Hierfür können Sie sich an die Aufsichtsbehörde Ihres üblichen Aufenthaltsortes, Ihres Arbeitsplatzes oder unseres Firmensitzes wenden.
*Widerrufsrecht*

Gemäß Art. 7 Abs. 3 DSGVO steht Ihnen das Recht zu, Ihre erteilte Einwilligung in die Verarbeitung Ihrer Daten jederzeit uns gegenüber zu widerrufen. Der von Ihnen erklärte Widerruf ändert nichts an der Rechtmäßigkeit der bis zum Widerruf erfolgten Verarbeitung Ihrer personenbezogenen Daten.

*Widerspruchsrecht*

Sie haben das Recht, aus Gründen, die sich aus Ihrer besonderen Situation ergeben, jederzeit gegen die Verarbeitung der Sie betreffenden personenbezogenen Daten, die aufgrund einer Interessenabwägung (Art. 6 Abs. 1 lit. f DSGVO) erfolgt, Widerspruch einzulegen. Dies ist insbesondere dann der Fall, wenn die Datenverarbeitung nicht zur Erfüllung eines Vertrages erforderlich ist. Sofern Sie von Ihrem Widerspruchsrecht Gebrauch machen, bitten wir Sie um die Darlegung der Gründe. Wir werden Ihre personenbezogenen Daten dann nicht mehr verarbeiten, es sei denn, wir können Ihnen gegenüber nachweisen, dass zwingende schutzwürdige Gründe an der Datenverarbeitung Ihre Interessen und Rechte überwiegen.
*Unabhängig vom vorstehend Gesagten, haben Sie das jederzeitige Recht, der Verarbeitung Ihrer personenbezogenen Daten für Zwecke der Werbung und Datenanalyse zu widersprechen.*
Ihren Widerspruch richten Sie bitte an die oben angegebene Kontaktadresse des Verantwortlichen.

*Sicherheitsmaßnahmen*

Wir treffen im Übrigen technische und organisatorische Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nach dem Stand der Technik, um die Vorschriften der Datenschutzgesetze einzuhalten und Ihre Daten gegen zufällige oder vorsätzliche Manipulationen, teilweisen oder vollständigen Verlust, Zerstörung oder gegen den unbefugten Zugriff Dritter zu schützen.

*Aktualität und Änderung dieser Datenschutzerklärung*

Diese Datenschutzerklärung ist aktuell gültig und hat den Stand Mai 2018. Aufgrund geänderter gesetzlicher bzw. behördlicher Vorgaben kann es notwendig werden, diese Datenschutzerklärung anzupassen.
Diese Datenschutzerklärung wurde mit Hilfe des Datenschutzerklärungs-Generators von SOS Recht erstellt. Einzelne Absätze wurden bei Bedarf manuell vom Administrator präzisiert. SOS Recht ist ein Angebot der MMR Müller Müller Rößner Rechtsanwälte Partnerschaft mit Sitz in Berlin.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was der Werbserver selbst macht, ist dann Sache von 1&1. Darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss, da nur ein Webspace gemietet ist. Es wird ja nicht mal SSL unterstützt.



Die Seite lässt sich nicht per 443 aufrufen, da Du kein SSL-Zertifikat besitzt (bei 1&1 offenbar nur gegen Aufpreis möglich). Das hat heute eigentlich jeder Hoster an Bord. Dafür ist es da (wie oben geschrieben "LetsEncrypt"). Das ändert aber nichts an Deinem Problem.  

Und wegen den Zugriffsstatistiken: Das ist genau der Punkt. Siehe u. a. hier: Datenschutz beim Webhosting - Anbieterubersicht zur Auftragsdatenverarbeitung (ADV) nach SS 11 BDSG | audatis - Datenschutz und Informationssicherheit Ich glaube, dass Du Dir das Ganze etwas zu simpel vorstellst. Wenn Du Dich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen willst, dann schalte die Webseite besser ab, denn eine einfache Datenschutzerklärung wird nicht ausreichen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Ich betreibe die Webseiten nicht selber, ich kümmere mich nur um die Programmierung. 

Datenschutzerklärung ist ja schon fertig und müsste dann mal in den nächsten Wochen eingebaut werden.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Ich glaube, dass Du die Problematik nicht ganz verstehst. Eine Datenschutzvereinbarung bringt Dir nicht viel. Du musst jederzeit, jedem Besucher Auskunft darüber geben können, was Du (oder Dein Hoster) über ihn gespeichert hat. Kannst Du das? Ich für meinen Teil bin jedenfalls froh, seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr bei einem dieser Hoster zu arbeiten. Ich kann mir regelrecht vorstellen, was dort in der letzten Woche los war. 

Nur als Hinweis, diese Leute haben ihre Webseiten nicht zum Spaß abgeschaltet: Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Datenschutzbeauftragten


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Es wird ja nicht gleich in den nächsten Wochen eine Anfrage von der Polizei kommen, die vom Hoster irgendwelche IPs haben will. Insbesondere, wo keine Nutzerinhalte auf der Webseite dargestellt werden. 

Auf den Webseiten wird wie gesagt nichts erfasst.

Datenschutzbeauftragte werden auch nicht gebraucht, da deutlich weniger als 10 Mitarbeiter.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Moin, es geht ja nicht um die Polizei. Die würde sich erfahrungsgemäß wahrscheinlich eh direkt an den Hoster wenden. Es geht um die Besucher der Seite. Die haben das Recht, jederzeit zu erfahren, was über sie gespeichert wurde (siehe auch Deine Datenschutzerklärung). Dem musst Du nachkommen können. Und das ist der Knackpunkt:


> *Angst vor Abmahnungen und Auskunftstrollen
> 
> *Besonders häufig wurden zwei Ängste genannt: Abmahnungen und Auskunftsanfragen. Einige Blogger hatten in ihren Kommentaren Auseinandersetzungen mit Trollen bis hin zu Hatespeech. Sie sorgen sich, dass sie jetzt von genau diesen Trollen mit Auskunftsersuchen überzogen werden und löschen – wenn nicht das ganze Blog, so doch die Kommentare. Diese Sorge ist nicht ganz unberechtigt, weil die DSGVO keine Grenze beim Auskunftsrecht und der Häufigkeit der Auskünfte kennt. Das wird vermutlich irgendwann mal ein Gericht klären.



Und zum Datenschutzbeauftragen: Das ist korrekt. Da muss man keinen bestellen. Das entbindet einen aber nicht von irgendwas. Dann ist eben der Inhaber der Firma zuständig.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Moin, es geht ja nicht um die Polizei. Die würde sich erfahrungsgemäß wahrscheinlich eh direkt an den Hoster wenden. Es geht um die Besucher der Seite. Die haben das Recht, jederzeit zu erfahren, was über sie gespeichert wurde (siehe auch Deine Datenschutzerklärung). Dem musst Du nachkommen können. Und das ist der Knackpunkt:
> 
> 
> Und zum Datenschutzbeauftragen: Das ist korrekt. Da muss man keinen bestellen. Das entbindet einen aber nicht von irgendwas. Dann ist eben der Inhaber der Firma zuständig.



Da er selbst nix Speicher kann er doch direkt in der Auskunft mitteilen:

Abseits der durch die 1und1 GmbH gesammelten Daten (Ling zu 1&1) werden durch unser Unternehmen selbst keine personenbezogenen Daten gespeichert"

Fertig.....?


----------



## fotoman (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zugriffsstatistiken gibt es wie gesagt nicht, da nur über FTP auf den Server zugegriffen wird. Ich sehe also nur die Sachen, die ich selbst auf den Server hochgeladen hab.


Seltsamer Webspace, bei dem man noch nicht einmal eine Zugriffsstatistik erhält.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das total absurd ist, wenn die Datenschutzerklärung länger ist, als die eigentliche Webseite.


Für mich sind viel der Dinge vollkommen absurd. Ich muss als Offline-Werbetreibender auch nicht auf jedem Plakat angeben, bei welcher Behörde sich der Betrachter über die Werbung beschweren kann, wenn  ist sie unangemessen finde.

Dass der Hoster zum Betrieb einer Seite IP-Adresse zumindest kurzfristig speichern und verarbeiten muss, weiss auch jeder. Bei der Post werde ich auch vor dem Absenden eines Paketes nicht darüber informiert, dass die Post die Adresse mind. während des Versandes verarbeitet. noch viel schlimmer, gebe ich mein Paket am Schalter ab informiert mich niemand, dass die Adresse noch wochen/monatelang im System von DHL gespeichert werden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Datenschutzerklärung ist ja schon fertig und  müsste dann mal in den nächsten Wochen eingebaut werden.


Nein,  sie muss seit dem 25.05.2018 eingebaut sein. Ob es bis zum "Einbau"  jemanden gibt, der den Betreiber abmahnt oder bei der Datenschutzbehörde  meldet, weiss natürlich keiner.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kopien, einfügen, fertig,


Das  kann  nicht funktionieren. Außer, man fährt das komplette Programm  inkl. FB-Buttons, Google-Analytics, Kontaktformular und co. Vieles von dem, was ich oben  als "Fragen" gestellt habe, gibt es auf meiner Seite nicht, daher habe  ich die Datenschutzerklärung auch entsprechend angepasst.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf den Webseiten wird wie gesagt nichts  erfasst.


Warum gibt es Seiteneigene Cookies, wenn keine Daten erfasst/verarbeitet werden?

Die vom Hoster erfassten/genutzten Daten wird Du vermutlich aus der FAQ von 1&1 haben. Wird die (real) übertragene Datenmenge wirklich erfasst? In den Tracefiles des Webserveres (zumindest bei Apache) geschieht dies definitiv nicht, auch wenn sich viele Statistikprogramme darauf verlassen. Dort wird nur die Dateigröße bei einem Abruf erfasst. Bricht der User die Übertragung vorzeitig ab, werden die Daten nicht übertragen, das Logfile des Webservers enthält aber die gesamte Dateigröße.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die  vorgenannten Daten werden als Logfiles auf den Servern unseres  Internet-Service-Providers gespeichert. Dies ist erforderlich, um die  Webseite auf dem von Ihnen genutzten Endgerät darstellen zu können,  sowie die Stabilität und Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.


Glaubst Du selber, was Du da kopiert hast? Die Speicherung der IP-Adresse auf dme Server im Logfile ist zur Auslieferung der Websetie unnötig, zur Darstellung erst recht. Einzig die Verarbeitung ist zwingend nötig. Ebenso mag sie für den stabilen Betrieb durchaus nötig sein, obwohl dafür wohl niemalnd Logfiles analysieren wird. Die "7 Tage" hat 1&1 hoffentlich irgendwo in der FAQ genannt (mein Provider hat das), obwohl es nur Sinn macht, wenn Du auch eine Statistik erhälst.

Die Datenschutzerklärung ist eben leider kein copy/paste Dokument sondern muss immer an die eigene Webseite angepasst werden.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Abseits der durch die 1und1 GmbH gesammelten  Daten (Ling zu 1&1) werden durch unser Unternehmen selbst keine  personenbezogenen Daten gespeichert"
> 
> Fertig.....?


Wenn das, wie oben angedeutet, eine private Homepage  ist (die trotzdem Daten veröffentlich), kann man wohl kaum von  "unser  Unternehmen" sprechen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Welche Daten vom Hoster erfasst werden können ist automatisch erstellt. Was tatsächlich zutrifft weiß ich nicht. Aber besser mehr als weiger, eh dann etwas doch gespeichert wird, was nicht aufgelistet ist. 
Die 7 Tage sind der Standardwert im Generator, der verwendet wird, wenn man es nicht weiß.

Die Webseiten sind wie im ersten Post erwähnt von kleinen Firmen/Selbständigen bzw. Vereinsseiten. Also nicht privat.



fotoman schrieb:


> Nein, sie muss seit dem 25.05.2018 eingebaut sein.



Nur wurden diese Informationen, das z.B. auch Vereine betroffen sind erst jetzt veröffentlicht. ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/listings/1811-076.pdf

Viele Sachen wurden einfach vorher nicht kommuniziert. Und das obwohl wir letztes Semester einen Vortrag von einem Juristen zum Thema Datenschutz und der kommenden DSGVO hatten. Dort ging es aber mehr um die rechte der Betroffenen. 
Auch in der 34a Sachkundeprüfung gab es nur allgemeine Fragen Datenschutz, wie was eben personenbezogene Daten sind und wann man einen Datenschutzbeauftragen braucht.

Bei kleinen Firmen ist zumindest der Vorteil, das vieles noch auf Papier ist und nicht am Computer und somit nicht automatisiert verarbeitet wird. 


			
				Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) § 1 Anwendungsbereich des Gesetzes schrieb:
			
		

> Für nichtöffentliche Stellen gilt dieses Gesetz für die ganz oder teilweise automatisierte Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Datenschutzbeauftragte werden auch nicht gebraucht, da deutlich weniger als 10 Mitarbeiter.



Das stimmt so nicht. Ob ein Datenschutzbeauftragter nötig ist erschliesst sich aus anderen Umständen.
Auch ist die Frage ob man einen Datenschutzbeauftragten braucht oder nicht fast hinfällig.
Wichtiger ist die Verarbeitungstätigkeiten und die Verantwortlichen zu definieren. Ebenso wie die Rechte der Betroffenen umgesetzt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*

Die beiden anderen Punkte treffen auf normale Firmen aber noch viel weniger zu:



> Unternehmensgröße / Anzahl der MitarbeiterAb welcher Unternehmensgröße ein Datenschutzbeauftragter zu bestellen ist, hängt vom Umgang mit personenbezogenen Daten ab. Im Fokus steht das Ausmaß der Datenverarbeitung Sollten mehr als mindestens 10 Mitarbeiter regelmäßig mit automatisierter Datenverarbeitung (Erhebung und Nutzung) zu tun haben, besteht die Pflicht.
> Detailgrad der DatenSollten besondere Kategorien von personenbezogenen Daten verarbeitet werden, die über Rasse, ethnische Herkunft, politische Meinung, religiöse Überzeugungen, Gewerkschaftszugehörigkeit, Gesundheit oder Sexualleben einer Person informieren, besteht ebenfalls eine Verpflichtung unabhängig von der Anzahl der Mitarbeiter.
> GeschäftsfeldSollten personenbezogene Daten geschäftsmäßig übermittelt, erhoben, verarbeitet oder genutzt werden, d.h. besteht in diesen Verarbeitungsvorgängen die Kerntätigkeit des Unternehmens, besteht ebenfalls unabhängig von der Anzahl der Beschäftigten eine Verpflichtung.



Der 2. Punkt könnte höchstens bei Ärzten notwendig sein, die natürlich Krankenakten haben.


----------



## fotoman (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: DatenschutzerklÃ¤rung fÃ¼r statische Webseite nÃ¶tig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur wurden diese Informationen, das z.B. auch Vereine betroffen sind erst jetzt veröffentlicht. ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/listings/1811-076.pdf


Erst jetzt? Die Diskusionen sind auch in der Computerpresse (Du verlinkst ja Heise, siehe C't 05/18) schon viel länger bekannt. Unwissenheit schützt in Deutschland nicht vor Strafe. Daß die DSGVO ab dem 25.5.2018 gelten wird (und zwar EU-Weit) ist seit zwei Jahren bekannt.

Ich habe schon lange vor diesem C't Heft (11/18) im TV Beiträge dazu gesehen, dass Vereine dies alles überzogen und nutzlos finden. Genauso gibt es seit Monaten Diskussionen von Fotografen, ob ihre Bilder, die bisher im Rahmen des KunstUrhG veröffentlicht werden durften, dies auch mit Inkrafttreten der DSGVO noch dürfen. Nachbarländer waren da konsequenter, Deutschland überlässt die endgültige Entscheidung leider mal wieder den Gerichten.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Viele Sachen wurden einfach vorher nicht kommuniziert. Und das obwohl wir letztes Semester einen Vortrag von einem Juristen zum Thema Datenschutz und der kommenden DSGVO hatten. Dort ging es aber mehr um die rechte der Betroffenen.


Natürlich kann man kritisieren, dass viele Auslegungen der DSGVO (z.B. durch  die Datenschutzbeauftragten der Länder) erst sehr kurzfristig  veröffentlicht wurden und sich diese auch nicht immer einig sind. Der  Text der DSGVO ist aber schon viel länger bekannt und wenn das in der  Uni nicht behandelt wird, ist dies nicht das Problem des Gesetzgebers.

Bei jeglicher Nutzung von Daten und erst Recht bei der Veröffentlichung muss ICH mich EIGENVERANTWORTLICH darum kümmern, was ich unter welchen Voraussetzungen darf oder nicht (einer der Gründe für mich, hier keine Bilder zu posten). Mich weist auch keiner proaktiv darauf hin, wenn sich Gesetze/Vorschriften ändern und ich Dinge, die ich heute veröffentliche oder öffentlich tue, morgen nicht mehr darf.

Es passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema,. aber ich (oder meine Eltern) hätte in den 1970-1980er Jahren problemlos gewisse "Presseveröffetnlichungen" am Bahnhofskiosk legal kaufen können, deren Besitz heute schon strafbar sein könnte. Ob ich gewisses Speilzeug, das u.U. noch auf dem Dachboden meiner Oma herumliegt, heute noch besitzen, ausstellen oder gar veräußern dürfte, sagt mir auch erst dann jemand, wenn es auffällt.

Nur weil ich nicht weiss, ab wann ein Kopierschutz in Deutschland "wirksam" ist, darf ich nicht von allem, von dem ich problemlos eine Kopie erstellen kann, auch legal eine Privatkopie erstellen. Und bewege ich mich im öffentlichen Raum, muss ich mich eigenständig um die für mich relevanten informationen kümmern.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die beiden anderen Punkte treffen auf normale Firmen aber noch viel weniger zu:
> 
> Der 2. Punkt könnte höchstens bei Ärzten notwendig sein, die natürlich  Krankenakten haben.


Was ist schon eine "normale" Firma? Arbeite  mal im Gesundheitssektor als  Startup, da kann man sehr schnell zu solchen Daten gelangen und diese als zwingenden Teil des Geschäftszieles verarbeiten, auch mit  wenigen Mitarbeitern.  Ähnliches mag durchaus auch in der IT-Branche der Fall sein (Gesichts-/Personenerkennung). Für die religiöse Zugehörigkeit lassen sich genauso "Firmen" finden, nicht nur bei Mitarbeitenden von Pfarreien.

Das Problem sind dann m.W.n. insb. die Aufgaben des Datenschutzbeauftragten.

Was den Datenschutzbeauftragten für Vereine betrifft, so würde ich  mich (als Nichtjurist) z.B. an die Aussage des Datenschutzbeauftragten  Ba-Wü halten
Datenschutz im Verein | Der Landesbeauftragte fur den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit Baden-Wurttemberg
(insb. das am Ende verlinkte PDF).


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: DSGVO: Datenschutzerklärung für statische Webseite nötig?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Bei jeglicher Nutzung von Daten und erst Recht bei der Veröffentlichung muss ICH mich EIGENVERANTWORTLICH darum kümmern, was ich unter welchen Voraussetzungen darf oder nicht (einer der Gründe für mich, hier keine Bilder zu posten). Mich weist auch keiner proaktiv darauf hin, wenn sich Gesetze/Vorschriften ändern und ich Dinge, die ich heute veröffentliche oder öffentlich tue, morgen nicht mehr darf.



Ich muss mich darum selbst nicht kümmern, da ich keine fremden Daten veröffentliche.


----------

